# Remote wall switches



## robp790 (Jan 8, 2008)

Hey everyone, I found something useful at my local Harbor Freight Tool store. it is a set of three wireless remote operated wall switches. It has a sixty foot range controls grounded and polarized plugs. It is for indoor use but I use plastic shoe boxes to waterproof my connections.

It is item #203100 Superswitch from Blackstone.

I got all kinds of ideas on how to use this.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I have seen them on TV which means Kmart may have them too. They seem to have a number of "as seen on tv" items.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Menards has them, too.


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

Interesting comment on this. I've seen the ad on TV too and hadn't given it a second thought. Could be useful though at the table that I'm going to sit at with candy waiting for the ToTers--sort of a "motion control" switch, in very broad terminology--I see the kids moving towards me and I flip the switch! I'm going to check this out....


----------



## dna1990 (Jul 18, 2008)

I just ordered this...12 channels. Some loads would need additional relays, but I hoping it has good range. And the remote able to fit in my pocket...for live impromptu startle props.

12ChRemote

That seller has a variety of other remotes/relay boards too.

I have not received or tested yet, nor have I ordered from that vendor before - just FYI.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

do the props have to be directly wired into the board to work?


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

I think wolfstone has a how to on this under haunting with x10. I use them my house, and they are handy, though I have tested the range. I am thinking about using them this year.


----------

